# Avira Antivir 10: Keine Verhaltenserkennung unter 64-Bit-Windows



## Newsfeed (29 März 2010)

Die FAQ und das Download-Handbuch weisen zwar auf die Einschränkung hin, die Produktbroschüre verliert jedoch kein Wort darüber. Avira will Kunden online nun deutlicher darauf hinweisen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

